# ORTM on Galaxy-19



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Interesting to watch ORTM (Office of Radio and Television Mali) from West Africa lately. This is on Galaxy-18, 20 (H), 12060 MHz.

The military has taken over the government. Last night, I watched an episode of "CSI:Miami" in French, followed by a half hour of a studio shot of troops and one guy in a suit. One soldier was reading what sounded like the new "Constitution" of the new "Democracy" of Mali (military-run, of course).
Then, they returned to their usual programming.

Interesting.....News in the making.


----------

